
The Oatmeal + Indiegogo + 20,000 people = Gosh Darn Tesla Museum (Infographic) - BerislavLopac
http://www.indiegogo.com/blog/2012/08/the-oatmeal-indiegogo-20000-people-gosh-darn-tesla-museum-infographic.html
======
Xcelerate
It's exciting to see things funded like this. Hopefully we'll get some private
space exploration this way!

